# Civilian Air Force Medic



## MagicTyler (Nov 4, 2013)

Just applied at various locations for a Paramedic job with the Air Force. Does anyone know anyone in this position? Not very familiar with federal jobs/ hiring process. Any info would be appreciated.

Here's a link to the posting:

http://tinyurl.com/nxf72sp


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 4, 2013)

That job is just for resume collection purposes at this time. They may use it to fill potential spots that may come up during the open period that they are accepting applications. Once it closes you would have to reapply if they open it up again. Are you prior military?  Veterans have preference over non veterans and would be hired first provided they meet the minimum qualifications.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 4, 2013)

Are you sending unsolicited resume's? If so, won't work.  Find the listings  and apply for those which interest you. You will be hired primarily on the results of standardized uniform civil service testing.


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 5, 2013)

It's not an unsolicited résumé.  The description for the job spells out that it essentially is a master list for several AF bases to pull from when looking to hire medics and EMTs.


----------



## ops18 (Nov 5, 2013)

I applied through usajobs.gov about a month ago and still have not received an answer back.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 5, 2013)

A company called g4i is also hiring for medics for bases across the county and Guam. Never heard of them though and neither has anyone else I've talked to


----------



## MagicTyler (Nov 5, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> A company called g4i is also hiring for medics for bases across the county and Guam. Never heard of them though and neither has anyone else I've talked to



I put in an application with them too for several of the positions they have posted. I've searched for information on G4i and have gotten nowhere. I think I may call them.


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 5, 2013)

MagicTyler said:


> I put in an application with them too for several of the positions they have posted. I've searched for information on G4i and have gotten nowhere. I think I may call them.



Probably a company looking to get some staffing contracts and they need to show that they have potential candidates for the jobs. I looked at their website and some of the bases their contracts have already been awarded.


----------



## CFal (Nov 5, 2013)

I believe they are a subsidiary of Falck


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2013)

luke_31 said:


> Probably a company looking to get some staffing contracts and they need to show that they have potential candidates for the jobs. I looked at their website and some of the bases their contracts have already been awarded.



I didn't even think to look up what contracts they were awarded. I applied in ABQ. And I might just apply for a few other bases too. Just cause


----------



## Jon (Nov 6, 2013)

I've interviewed for 2 Army civilian medic spots. They have pluses and minuses, but it's a federal career job.

This posting is just for having a résumé pool. I know that Andrews AFB uses civilian contractors (I turned down a spot a year ago) in their ED with some EMS responsibilities.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 6, 2013)

Fort Carson (big ol base in Colorado Springs) staffs their ambulances with civilian paramedics. My understanding is that it's a pretty good gig with reasonable pay. They only transport soldiers and family members on base, for everyone else they'll respond but will call AMR to transport them to a civilian facility.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 6, 2013)

My concept was out of date, sorry. Didn't know armed forces were that thin, requiring civilian PHESM workers. 

Hope they are GS positions and not just warm body contracts.


----------



## CFal (Nov 6, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> My concept was out of date, sorry. Didn't know armed forces were that thin, requiring civilian PHESM workers.
> 
> Hope they are GS positions and not just warm body contracts.



For some reason the DOD is moving away from military emergency services, they are using DOD civilian cops instead of MPs now, civilian FFs too.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 6, 2013)

DOD's been closing military base hospitals since 1994 mostly through attrition. 

Right now I think they have most of their medics fielded and are stenciling more as fast as they can. Also, during wartime retention and recruitment are awful.

My experience was Cold War, when DOD wanted to warehouse as many medical people as possible and keep them active through base hospitals.

ADDIT: NPR this morning quotes DOD secretary that our armed forces are drawing down from "post 9-11 levels".


----------



## Jon (Nov 6, 2013)

Some are GS-series (GS-6 or GS-7 for a entry medic). Some are contractors.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 7, 2013)

Mixed GS and contractors.Figures.


----------

